# 'Active topics'...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm just curious to know why some threads like the Peter SS one for example, does not appear in 'Active Topics' even though it plainly is.

I should have thought that now more than ever it is important that club discussion be exposed to as many subscribers as possible and be included in the active count.

Maybe it is?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I can see aforementioned thread in active topics... it's on page 2, 6th one down right now :?

search.php?st=7&sk=t&sd=d&sr=topics&search_id=active_topics&start=20


----------

